# Reflection



## BoblyBill (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been thinking... I can improve this image... It took a little work but I like the result...

What do you think?


----------



## rjackjames (Jul 26, 2008)

awesome panorama....


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2008)

It really is a great image; the obvious answer would be to lighten the shadows image left, but I think it should be left as-is. It works.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Jul 26, 2008)

Really nice. If you were able to pull some more detail out of the clouds, it would be stunning!


----------



## zi-shuai (Jul 27, 2008)

very heartquake  &#65292;so beautiful


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 27, 2008)

Jaymz77 said:


> Really nice. If you were able to pull some more detail out of the clouds, it would be stunning!


 

I have in the past when doing this shot but to starts to look over processed quickly. I was trying to find a happy medium.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a very striking image!  The lighting on the road/grass is lovely, and I love the look of the bright rainbow against those dark clouds


----------



## Toni Marie (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow awsome shot the colors are awsome.


----------



## photocat (Jul 27, 2008)

ooh la la!  gorgous image!


----------



## dab_20 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great image!! It's one of those photos that you can study for a long time, there is so many things to look at, but not too much. Simple but complex at the same time. Nice!


----------



## Coldow91 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow! sweetness. I love the rainbow on the right and the silhouette on the left


----------



## Yemme (Jul 28, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## ernie (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice. i like how the person in the left is staring at the rainbow. it makes a very interesting composition.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 28, 2008)

That's a fantastic shot. There's so much going on, yet it feels so very peaceful and elegant.

My only wish is that the path was leading into the frame instead of out. But that isn't possible.

Great job!


----------



## Myspacepix! (Jul 29, 2008)

best shot ive seen since coming back


----------



## Arch (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job Bobly :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the shot but not the rainbow, just seems a bit fake to me, probably where its so bright.

I also thought you could only see rainbows when the sun is behind you but the sun seems to be coming from the left, maybe its just the perspective of the stitch??


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 30, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I love the shot but not the rainbow, just seems a bit fake to me, probably where its so bright.
> 
> I also thought you could only see rainbows when the sun is behind you but the sun seems to be coming from the left, maybe its just the perspective of the stitch??


 
This is the left side of the rainbow... in my sig you can see the whole thing. I didn't do much to the rainbow actually. I added constrast to the sky and I believe saturated the rainbow because the constrast desaturated the rainbow...


----------



## Chiller (Jul 30, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 30, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> This is the left side of the rainbow... in my sig you can see the whole thing. I didn't do much to the rainbow actually. I added constrast to the sky and I believe saturated the rainbow because the constrast desaturated the rainbow...



ahh now I see


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 31, 2008)

nice shot

perfect place at the perfect time.


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice shot. Balance the brightness of the raod with the hills, its' just a bit too bright on the front side, it pulls your eye away from the hills and rainbow


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 31, 2008)

I like it but I feel like there are 3 subjects and it sort of bothers my eye, I look down the road then at the rainbow then back over at the silluohette of the person... mabye cropping the person out would help, regardless its a great shot!


----------



## The Empress (Jul 31, 2008)

Very beautiful...i love the colors!


----------



## iflynething (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen the rule of thirds use better than this image. Surprisingly, I went straigt to the rainbow, and then instantly to the person on the left, then the whole image.

I agree that some shadows should be lightened, but not so much as to bring out ANY detail in the person on the rock. I like that being the silouette that it is

~Michael~


----------



## tom.ganc (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW
that's great panorama. I love clouds and rainbow.
Well done.

Tom


----------



## abraxas (Aug 1, 2008)

:thumbup:

Excellent.


----------



## DJKEVKE (Aug 1, 2008)

Great picture, really amazing! hmmzz think think, one thing? More air and less ground maybe? Not 3/4 air, no just between 2/4 an 3/4


----------

